# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Fonctionnement d'un FIFO

## marouma

Bonjour,

J'ai un projet permettant de dcrire le fonctionnement d'un FIFO. Cette mmoire permet de lire et d'crire les donnes de 8 bits, la lecture est contrle par le signal plein et l'criture est contrle par le signal vide et signal erreur vaut 1 en cas de confusion entre lecture et criture.

----------


## titiri

Bonjour,

    Pas trs comprhensible, mais de ce que j'ai compris, il y aurait une erreur : c'est la lecture qui doit tre pilote par le flag "empty" et l'criture par le flag "full", et non l'inverse. Quant au signal de "confusion", il me semble totalement inutile.

    S'il s'agit d'un projet que vous devez dvelopper et que vous souhaitez avoir de l'aide, merci de prciser si les deux cts (criture et lecture) sont sur le mme domaine d'horloge ou bien s'ils sont sur deux horloges diffrentes.

Cdlt

----------

